# Stopped by my local again today....



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

My local has a great deal on Fridays,buy 3 get 1 free on anything in the store,including box's.The shipment of Padron 1926's came in this week,so I just couldn't resist.The rest just kinda came along for the ride.:whoohoo::dribble: The Pepins where from the CI special & they had arrived when I got home.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Man that is awesome John!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man !! whew !! the legacy continues with yet another great haul!!! i wont start none this time...i think i learned my lesson today :mrcool: what kind of illusiones are those...the flash is making it impossible to read


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

redbeard said:


> man !! whew !! the legacy continues with yet another great haul!!! i wont start none this time...i think i learned my lesson today :mrcool: what kind of illusiones are those...the flash is making it impossible to read


CG4's & mk's.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

wow great pick up! Enjoy :dribble:!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn nice haul. You are A Herf KING.:helloooo: That's a lot of good times right there.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!!!! Those Pepins are making my mouth water right now.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

:dribble: wow nice haul John!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow thats a great haul enjoy those 1926's


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great haul.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

B-U-T-FUL!! great score!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice haul, they look great


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sweet pick ups John--You really know how to hurt a persons feelings---WTG Bud!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice looking selection John, looks like you might fill up the new humi pretty quick too!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice haul John! I am salivating just looking at those Padrons.....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

You are on a buying roll! Better get a cooler ready!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Droooollll.... thats one hell of a haul!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Do I see some Texas ******* peeking out under that tray?


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

nyisles said:


> Do I see some Texas ******* peeking out under that tray?


Yes you did.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

That is one awesome haul right there.
Padron's, Pepins, La Riqueza and Illusiones. All I can say is WOW. Your tastes are very similiar to mine.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Amazing, simply amazing!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Yes you did.


Those are some good smokes that I found out about recently... The Texas ******.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Holy crap what a haul!! wow


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I hate you!!! 

Just kidding!!!! Nice haul!!!!


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Jon you such a tease:lol: Great haul


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble::dribble: Jonhn!! What a hell of a pick up!! Man I love those Padron's!!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

dammmmmm


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice score! That probably exceeds my cigar budget for a year. Since I don't keep track of my cigar buget, thats why I said probably:lol:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

You might need to turn a room in your home into a walk-in.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! :dribble: enjoy....


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

Dang where do you live All I can get at my local is the brick I have to travel 2hrs to find stuff like that


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

excellent choice


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

some sweet pickups there


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn!


----------

